
Some O'Reilly Content No Longer Accessible to ACM Members After June 14 - scarecrowx
Got mail from: ACM Learning Center<p>Effective Monday, June 15, 2020, O&#x27;Reilly Media will no longer offer the following learning formats through ACM&#x27;s O&#x27;Reilly Learning Collection:<p><pre><code>    Live Online Training
    Katacoda Scenarios
    Jupyter Notebooks
    Sandboxes
    Certifications
</code></pre>
All books, recorded videos (including O&#x27;Reilly conference&#x2F;Superstream events), and learning paths will remain accessible to ACM Members. If you are currently using content from any of the categories above, make sure to complete your training by Sunday, June 14.<p>-ACM Learning Center
======
zachf44
I got the same message and there doesn't seem to be any additional information
available. It's really a pity they decided to stop this offering. I could even
pay an increased membership fee to keep this included, however now I'm instead
considering to not renew my ACM membership.

~~~
bobguetta
I received the same message unfortunately. I'm really sad to see that we won't
be able to have full access to O'reilly Online Learning. I use it a lot every
single day and it was the reason why I became an ACM member. I will see if I
will renew my membership. However, I would have had appreciated some
explanation about this change. As a member, we should be aware why.

~~~
zachf44
I asked ACM and the response was that the change came from O'Reilly and ACM
sent the mail as soon as they could. O'Reilly declined to offer any discount
for ACM members that would move to a subscription. However, there is an
extension for the offering until June 22nd to ease the transition.

Still, I am very disappointed in O'Reilly. The $499/year is too much for their
offering IMO.

~~~
bobguetta
Thank you for these details. So it's O'Reilly who doesn't want to play nice in
this game!

Well, I will keep my ACM subscription at the end. At least, books and videos
will be available. As much as I love O'Reilly it's also difficult to pay
$499/year from my pocket.

------
NewTechGuy
I got the same message. Wonder if O'Relly pulling their content due to loss of
revenue. I looked up and the individual offering/pricing is 49 a month or 499
yearly.

